# WHITE 2-85 Hydro Fluid & Bizzaro Event



## eidolon (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm no tractor pro... I picked up this 2-85 to drag firewood. I keep the fluids clean and full, and have dragged about 300 trees in 4 years... no complaints. The other day it began pushing a generous flow of gray (mortar thinset gray) fluid from a filter under the floor on the LH Driver side... tucked AboveBehind Hydraulic Pump... I bought the White hydraulic manual, and then the Service Manual, and they are surprisingly silent on this filter's purpose... I deduced it is probably the transmission filter... no pleasure removing it.

I started her up, and the water that came out of the port was so much, so clean, it made me thirsty !!! what the heck?!???? I let it run... at least a gallon or more of Crystal clean water, then the gray thick fluid... about 5 gallons later it was a bit darker. I shut it down, there was no unusual noises during this...

I am beside myself at the amount of clean water in there!! I've had this thing 4 years with ZERO problems.

So now i will properly drain and replenish....

Any idea how on earth 1-2 gallons of clean water got in there????

And can some one confirm that the filter is in fact the Trans filter? The "Hydraul Shift" filter is on the right side in the frame well... hydraulic filter is huge in comparison attached next to its pump in the wide open....

Also, can anyone recommend a substitute for Type 55 Hyd Fluid? It is not available anywhere near me.... i read non detergent 20W motor oil... what about SuperTrac 303?

Thanks Very Much !


----------

